# Lowes trim paint



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Only used lowes paints a few times by customer request. Have a trim job coming up that the customer is requesting we use lowes stuff (sounds like a charge card job). Primed mdf. Lowes carry any decent trim paint (preferable not oil)? Thanks


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Only used lowes paints a few times by customer request. Have a trim job coming up that the customer is requesting we use lowes stuff (sounds like a charge card job). Primed mdf. Lowes carry any decent trim paint (preferable not oil)? Thanks


:no:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Valspar isn't bad I used it at my mothers, spread good covered good not sure how it touches up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mudbone said:


> :no:


 
double:no::no:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I used to like the Ultra Premium pretty good, but since they reformulated and changed the name to Ultra it seems thinner. It's still not that bad for a $30ish enamel. 
You might do better with the Signature line, its not too bad either.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

chrisn said:


> double:no::no:


I've stated my opinion to the guy a couple times but he's adamant about using lowes. Anymore I don't argue with em, slap it on and get paid if that's what they want.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i used Valspar high gloss an didnt have any issues ... covered well (white on white that is lol). had to get used to how it went on but is what it is


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> I used to like the Ultra Premium pretty good, but since they reformulated and changed the name to Ultra it seems thinner. It's still not that bad for a $30ish enamel.
> You might do better with the Signature line, its not too bad either.


Speaking of signature I wouldn't want my name on it!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> I've stated my opinion to the guy a couple times but he's adamant about using lowes. Anymore I don't argue with em, slap it on and get paid if that's what they want.


Be more like "slopping" it on!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have used the new lines from Ace. Ok paint don't see how its better or worse than anything else to be honest. Cost to value per gallon there are better deals.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

On another note, Valspar 2000 line at lowes is good for ceilings,closets, garages, etc, especially if you spray it. It's about $100 a five here in southern cali.


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Be more like "slopping" it on!


And these guys rag on beher....lowes paint double no:


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Oct 8, 2013)

chrisn said:


> double:no::no:


Drip...drip.. drip better have control of your drip ....drip drip....but I could paint with anything just saying ;-)
Before retirement..


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I had to use valspar once when someone called to do a job they had started.

The eggshell for the walls wasn't bad, but the semigloss was like brushing Elmer's glue. 

The low end olympic (like $40 a 5) is okay using a light color over light colors (still 2 coats no matter what), but forget about trying to put a light color over dark colors.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never used any semi gloss paint from Lowes. However, a couple weeks ago I used Valspar Signature in Satin. It was some thick stuff and difficult to push with a brush. The paint covered amazingly but I had some trouble with it running on the second coat. All and all not too bad but I wouldn't go using it if I didn't have to.


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> I have used the new lines from Ace. Ok paint don't see how its better or worse than anything else to be honest. Cost to value per gallon there are better deals.


I just did an interior with the Clark + Kensington paint (at customer's request). Didn't hate it, didn't love it. I did notice that the boxes it came in were suspiciously marked with the Valspar logo . . . I think Valspar might be making Ace's paint. ;-)

In my experience, hardware-store interior paints are all about the same, and they aren't THAT bad. I can't believe that some folks on here will rail on Behr like they do and then show love for ProMar.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've never used any semi gloss paint from Lowes. However, a couple weeks ago I used Valspar Signature in Satin. It was some thick stuff and difficult to push with a brush. The paint covered amazingly but I had some trouble with it running on the second coat. All and all not too bad but I wouldn't go using it if I didn't have to.


We just picked up a ton of samples to practice glazing and chalk painting. This Satin is very thick, pouring it I thought I was pouring fluffernutter. As a glaze and home made chalk paint it brushed different than it poured. We also tried a weather crackle glaze from Valspar, primed a door and 2 coats of Satin, it covered good with 2 coats, no runs as the doors were laying flat. I doubt we would ever use it in a paying customers house.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

The only "trim" paint I would buy from there is zinsser perma white. It bonds well with two coats.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Where are the guys that like to test things? Would be interesting to compare the Lowe's Valspar to the Ace Valspar. I mean they are supposed to be different lines, aren't they.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think the premium lines are much different to be honest. I have used both and they are pretty good products. I would put these paints up against regal select and it would be close. Still think a paint like cashmere is a much better value, and almost $10 gallon cheaper.


----------

